# Pillar commentary on Colossians and Philemon



## Bookmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

I just noticed in this volume the scripture references are from the TNIV. That strikes me as odd in such a conservative series. Anyone else have an opinion on this?


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 8, 2009)

Easy. Moo has been an outspoken defender of the TNIV. He is, after all, the chairman of the Committee on Bible Translation.

Here is a recent set of comments on the upcoming NIV:



> Gender-inclusive inclusion?
> Doug Moo, chairman of the the Committee on Bible Translation (which is the body responsible for the translation) said the committee has not yet decided how much the 2011 edition will include the gender-inclusive language that riled critics of the TNIV.
> 
> "We felt certainly at the time it was the right thing to do, that the language was moving in that direction," Moo said. "All that is back on the table as we reevaluate things this year. This has been a time over the last 15 to 20 years in which the issue of the way to handle gender in English has been very much in flux, in process, in development. And things are changing quickly and so we are going to look at all of that again as we produce the 2011 NIV."
> ...


----------

